# Changing color of my fish



## communitywater (Aug 16, 2009)

I've been noticing that my Angle fish has been changing colors throughout the day. It can go from a black striped pattern to where almost all the black stripes are gone and it just appears a silvery color. It seems to be healthy, but why does it change colors? 

I've also noticed that my Neon tetras will look almost colorless when they sleep at night with the lights off. 

Can anyone explain either of these reactions?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

thats normal for neons. 

most my colored fish blanch out with no lights on.


The angels I think is stress, I observe it daily in my angels.


----------



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

That is normal my neons and angles change color. I think it is for protection like a camoflauge for the angles. My angel often changes color and he is very healthy as far as I can tell.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Something will be stressing them causing your angels and neons to change colour. 

I wouldnt class it as normal, i have both, the neons i've never seen wash out colour wise, the angels i have, but only when they are being bullied (rare thing thankfully)


----------



## communitywater (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I seem to have a pretty good group of fishes with only the occasional nip from my gaurami, and my water stays at the same temp all the time; so I don't know what could be stressing them. I've had all my neons for about 9 months now and I really believe it is the lack of light at night that causes their colors to wash out. But light does not seem to have an affect on the angle.


----------

